# EX Stalwart Guardian



## Sh0rtbUs (21 Apr 2004)

well, Im signed up for my DP1 this summer, and then from August 21-29 I get to head up to CFB Petewawa and participate in the Exercise.

I was just wondering if anyone had any info on it from a first person perspective, rather than what the website and posters say.

Since I‘ll have my DP1, what can i take part in, and what will I miss?


----------



## portcullisguy (21 Apr 2004)

Shortbus, I did Stalwart Guardian last year, and although I had fun, it seemed apparent why the other troops began referring to it as "fat camp 03".

They fed us IMPs for the entire time, and we had no "fresh" until the End Ex BBQ (and I must admit, the BBQ was quite good, but that‘s a long time to wait for fresh BBQ steak).

Right away I could tell the purpose of this annual milcon was not to exercise the troops at your and my level.  It‘s for the higher formation officers to learn how to work with other groupings, units, etc., and to exercise their skills and training at the higher level.

It was very organized, but almost too much so.

For example, during the live-fire ambush, which involved each company from each "battalion" (the three LFCA brigades were reduced to Light Infantry Bn‘s for the ex, as that‘s all they really numbered, and each regiment became either a platoon or company, or in some cases, a section), they couldn‘t do everybody all at once, so over three days each platoon took turns humping out behind one of the ranges (quite far I might add), in order to set up at pre-designated fire positions, completely removing the platoon commander and the gun det commander from the ambush equation, which I don‘t think would happen in "real life".  You will learn on a later course that the platoon‘s C6 is THE most important asset at the platoon level, and even the det commander can overrule (or at least "suggest") the proper siting of the C6 gun over the pl commander‘s initial placement.  It‘s that vital.

Each of the phases of the ex seemed to take forever, and although we were supposed to be tactical after the 2nd or 3rd day, there must be a new "yellow school bus" camoflauge in the CF, because that‘s what we rode around in all week.

The company-level FIBUA assault with Simunition was pretty fun.  It‘s just bad luck that I ended up in a reserve section and didn‘t get in on the shooting.

The helicopter rides were a blast, and the drills a cinch to learn.

What seemed pretty silly from a troopies perspective was the company-level live fire defensive, which involved armour and the recce platoon, as well as engineers.  We kept shooting at these high-tech pop-up targets that always appeared in the same place, of course.  The left and right arcs weren‘t as restrained as on the ambush, but still it felt kinda silly after about 3 or 4 mags emptied into the same few pop-ups.  Our C6 kept having problems (I was the #2, although I had never been trained on the C6 in SF role at the time), and we were at the end of the week and really sort of had it with the whole affair by then.

I‘m sure someone got a few gongs for organizing the whole shebang, but it wasn‘t any fresh-faced pte from the 48th, that much I know!

But, still, it‘s fun to do a big ex like that, and it‘s a chance to put your skills and knowledge to use that you just learned on your courses.  I enjoyed finally meeting the lads from my unit, and working with different folks.

Ok, that was a long one!  Need to know more, pm me...


----------



## 48Highlander (22 Apr 2004)

I was the det commander for our platoon at the ambush site, and while the platoon commander may or may not have gotten to site his weapons, the location where the C6 was placed was pretty rediculous.  I certainly had no say in the matter, and in effect it ended up being employed as just another C7.  From what I saw, the majority of troops saw the livefire ambush as a big joke, although I‘m sure it at least had some training value for the officers.  However I‘m assuming the whle idea behind using live rounds was to provide more realism and better training for the troops, so in that sense, it was a failiure.


----------



## hhour48 (22 Apr 2004)

portcullisguy: 
what do you mean "no fresh until the BBQ"?
Aren‘t you forgetting all the pizza, fat boy?   

On the serious note, I was a section 2IC during Ex SG 03, and all the fire control orders I‘ve heard was "rapid rate, slow rate, stop". There was no opportunity to designate targets, or issue GRITs at all during that "ambush". The majority of firing positions had only one target to fire at, and some of them didn‘t even come up, so they ended up firing at sandbags.

Also, the amount of ammo alotted for the "ambush" was ridiculous: 1x30rnd mag. Although that ain‘t so bad when you consider the fact that you‘re firing at a pile of sandbags...

Also, I have never heard anyone complain so much about GETTING showers (as opposed to NOT getting them).

For me, the best part of the ex was going away with the 3 AB COY for a couple of days. I hope this year it‘s going to be kept together for the entire ex and do some tactical trg.


----------



## kurokaze (22 Apr 2004)

At least you guys weren‘t artillery in last year‘s milcon.....

Did you infantry types even know we were there until the last day??

This year should be better though, we‘re running the artillery portion.  Too bad I don‘t think I‘ll be able to go!


----------



## Pikache (22 Apr 2004)

Probably the most memorable parts of SG03 was the Griffon ride and seeing a battery of C3s going off underneath. 

Oh and sitting in the trench and watching Cougars fire their 76mm and also arty rounds going down and lots of stuff blowing up.


----------



## portcullisguy (25 Apr 2004)

It would‘ve been cool to see the C3‘s firing from up in a helo, I agree.

Yes, I remember pizza, and I certainly enjoyed it, but it only showed up very late in the week (I think after the live fire defensive, no?) ... I know, some people will complain about anything.

The showers like 5x a day were pretty silly, and only very late in the week did we find out there was a canteen near the showers where snacks could be had.  This would have been vital info, because the canteen truck didn‘t always make it out to the platoon lines.  The pepperoni sticks were quite good!

The pizza was a nice gesture, though, I believe organized by the Lorne Scots (in whose Coy we were placed, even though we had more troops on the ground).


----------



## The_Falcon (26 Apr 2004)

While I was still at ASU, I was looking at the DIN site for SG04.  It looks like it is shaping up to be another craptacular ex.  IMP‘s the whole ex until the last day, and more exercising the bigheads rather than the troops. I am going to avoid going if I can.  I really do not want to be the CO/RSM driver again.


----------



## devil39 (26 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by The_Falcon:
> [qb] While I was still at ASU, I was looking at the DIN site for SG04.  It looks like it is shaping up to be another craptacular ex.  IMP‘s the whole ex until the last day, and more exercising the bigheads rather than the troops. I am going to avoid going if I can.  I really do not want to be the CO/RSM driver again. [/qb]


Here is the link on the army site.

 http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfca/ExstalwartGuardian/english/Homepage.asp 

Coy level FIBUA, ambush, airmobile, watermanship.  Sounds like anything but "craptacular" and certainly not exercising the "bigheads" given that there is time built in for lower level gateway training.

7 days of IMP is nothing, a walk in the park.  I would hope that is not the underlying reason for wishing to avoid what should be a valuable learning experience.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (26 Apr 2004)

From what ive been told ill be working on the assualt boats for SG04...and to be honest this is going to be my first SG and by reading what you guys have posted im not to sure im gonna wanna go now...

I mean yes sharing your feelings and enjoyment or lack thereof is up to you, but remember there are new soldiers on this forum also and expressing your excitement...or maybe a little enthusiasm for parts of the excersize you liked might help to encourage members of the CF to participate.


----------



## The_Falcon (26 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by devil39:
> 
> 
> Coy level FIBUA, ambush, airmobile, watermanship.  Sounds like anything but "craptacular" and certainly not exercising the "bigheads" given that there is time built in for lower level gateway training.


Thats what they said and did last time, and if you read some people responses to this thread, that a lot of that so-called "training" was ineffective and of little or no training value to the individual soldier.  The whole thing was to exercise the big heads, and this year it is going to be more of the same. 



> 7 days of IMP is nothing, a walk in the park.  I would hope that is not the underlying reason for wishing to avoid what should be a valuable learning experience. [/QB]


It is actually about 9 1/2 days of IMP, and even 7 days is quite some time to go without eating real food that your body needs. And the reasons I wish not to go are my own.


----------



## devil39 (26 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by The_Falcon:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, I read them.  Some of them demonstrated a positive, "can do", professional attitude.  Some didn‘t.  

I guess you or your section commander, Pl Comd, Coy comd, Bn Comd won‘t learn anything on this exercise (read: sarcasm).  

Increasing the professional knowledge of the chain of command is bound to improve the overall quality of the reserves.  I‘m certain that even you could learn something on this exercise if you put your mind to it.  I know I certainly would and I attended my first "MilCon" in 1984.  The improvement in the overall professionalism will not occur throughout the chain of command if troops decide (lacking any real valid reason) that they are above this training.

9 1/2 days of IMP is a joke.  It really is not a big deal, "mind over matter" as they say, "fuel for the machine".  Talk to some Somalia or Afghanistan APOLLO guys about eating IMPs/MREs.  Trust me, you will survive just fine as long you don‘t eat the IMP you left in your butt pack last SG.

This soldiering thing really is about professionalism, attitude, and hard work, traits that are found in ample quantities in both the Regular Force and the Reserves.


----------



## The_Falcon (26 Apr 2004)

What about training cooks to use a field kitchen, serving a large body of troops? Training the officers is a good thing. They should know what they are doing. But this exercise is a case of to many Col‘s spoilng the ex.  I was in the rear for this ex, and I got to see first hand all the lack of planning and thought that did not go into this exercise.  And with the contrived scenarios (prepped ambush with one 30rd Mag, yeah ok) that offer very little realism or training for anybody, the whole thing becomes rather pointless. Yes safety is a big concern, but so is realistic training.  And from what I saw none of what I saw was remotely realistic.

Take for example the airmobile stand.  The amount of time it takes the helicopter to land and takeoff is anywhere between 5-10 minutes (partly to blame is the fact that these birds were not meant as combat helicopters to carry troops with kit, despite what people tell you.) That amount of time is way to long.  

And what could I learn, well being a driver for a higher ranks means I am going to spend long periods of doing absolutely nothing at all.  Something I could do at home.


----------



## devil39 (26 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by The_Falcon:
> [qb] What about training cooks to use a field kitchen, serving a large body of troops? Training the officers is a good thing. They should know what they are doing. But this exercise is a case of to many Col‘s spoilng the ex.  I was in the rear for this ex, and I got to see first hand all the lack of planning and thought that did not go into this exercise.  And with the contrived scenarios (prepped ambush with one 30rd Mag, yeah ok) that offer very little realism or training for anybody, the whole thing becomes rather pointless. Yes safety is a big concern, but so is realistic training.  And from what I saw none of what I saw was remotely realistic.
> 
> Take for example the airmobile stand.  The amount of time it takes the helicopter to land and takeoff is anywhere between 5-10 minutes (partly to blame is the fact that these birds were not meant as combat helicopters to carry troops with kit, despite what people tell you.) That amount of time is way to long.
> ...


I believe in the "new" "non linear, asymmetric and non contiguous...etc, etc" battlefield it gets harder to operate field kitchens tactically.  Especially in a light context. 

Unless things have changed, there is not enough A and B ech infrastructure in LFCA to support a Light Brigade sized formation.  You would only wind up retraining a bunch of Reg Fc cooks who likely don‘t need the practice.  

The helicopter training is probably supposed to fun, and is very useful in practicing and rehearsing airmobile SOPs at all levels.  A very useful exercise from my point of view, in a Reg Fc or Reserve context.  

Training safety for live fire is exactly that...safe.  I believe live fire is a tool to inspire confidence and weapon handling primarily.  Less important as a tactical trainer.  Use MILES and simunition to accomplish the tactical training.  It takes many thousands of rounds before you want to start training real tactical scenarios in a live fire environment.  I would imagine that most of us will rarely, if ever, have the opportunity to train in real and minimal safety live fire scenarios.  It is not worth killing soldiers to achieve realism.  See link below.

 http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/ael/pubs/300-008/B-GL-381/001/TS-000/B-GL-381-001-TS-000.pdf 

Each EX is different, and perhaps this years EX may be more to your liking.  You won‘t know if you don‘t attend.


----------



## The_Falcon (27 Apr 2004)

I didn‘t say you had to use live ammo, I said make the training realistic. Reread my post.  Doing ambushes with 30rds of ammo (real or blank)is not very realistic training. 

And who said anything about being tactical during this ex? It was anything but.  The troops were ferried everywere on school buses, and the so called "tactical" portion of the Ex was maybe a day or two at the end of the week.  Two years ago at when 32 CBG was running its own Ex we had a full field kitchen serving everyone. And I am sure that if I ask those who were one Op Athena or were in Somalia that they were not on rats the entire deployment.  That they got fresh food periodically.  


And the helicopter? Again, the airmobile stuff may have been fun for some people, but ask the NCO‘s or anyone with half a brain and you might realize that if you are sitting on the ground in chopper preping to take off for 5 min in a hostile environment, you won‘t get off the ground at all.

You sound like an officer trying to save face.


----------



## devil39 (27 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by The_Falcon:
> [qb] I didn‘t say you had to use live ammo, I said make the training realistic. Reread my post.  Doing ambushes with 30rds of ammo (real or blank)is not very realistic training.
> 
> And who said anything about being tactical during this ex? It was anything but.  The troops were ferried everywere on school buses, and the so called "tactical" portion of the Ex was maybe a day or two at the end of the week.  Two years ago at when 32 CBG was running its own Ex we had a full field kitchen serving everyone. And I am sure that if I ask those who were one Op Athena or were in Somalia that they were not on rats the entire deployment.  That they got fresh food periodically.
> ...


Sorry bud, I‘m in the Army of the West, last in LFCA from 94 - 97.  I‘ll plead the US Fifth Amdmt on the Officer part, my business though as far as I am concerned.  I‘m here for discussion and opinion not for a game of "rock, paper, rank".

Just trying to provide a little input and a different perspective on what it takes to be a soldier.  Field time including IMPs is a part of that.  Creates experience they say.  

It keeps coming back to rations.  You could turn in the combats for an SNC Lavalin contract.  : )

I will be glad to go back to LFCA, they do conduct the best Reserve exercises in my opinion.


----------



## hhour48 (27 Apr 2004)

The last SG was trying to cram too much into the ex, as opposed to doing one or two things, but thoroughly and well.
Spending couple of hours doing work-up for FIBUA and then going in full-bore COY atk is not going to cut it.

For example, during ex Pegasus Stalker it took us the whole day in the MOUT site to work up just to the platoon level. And all of the troops were experienced. During SG you get a lot of young soldiers fresh off their SQ.

Now, the SG also has some value for those new soldiers, since it is usually automatically added on to their contract. It is going to have a huge influence for those troops, since it‘s usually the first time they are exposed to working with their home units.

Personally, I hate it when anyone complains about food, just because i know what some other armies of the world eat, and trust me, we are probably the best fed army in the world, be it rations or kitchen. The ex was quite relaxed, and non-tactical when back in the hide, so it was quite nice to be able to cook your IMPs on a stove and make chicken soup and tea, then eat it together in a section adm area, rather than swallowing your mealpack cold in about 4 minutes while standing up in the rain. 

And why in **** would you complain about having showers every day? I just don‘t understand   

I think overall SG 03 wasn‘t bad, and SG 04 looks promising. Of course, there are going to be inevitable shortcomings (i.e. lack of time spent on each activity, 30rnd sandbag ambush, Bn defensive in a single straight line, etc) and some other ****ups (like not delivering an entire infantry company their daily alotment of IMPs). But in the end, i can look back and say that I had fun, learned a few things and had a good time with my regiment and the AB COY.


----------



## portcullisguy (27 Apr 2004)

Well I‘m going again, this year, and I will "soldier on" and make the best of my return to 3"LIB" - the 3rd Libyan Infantry Bde, or whatever nickname we come up with this year.

My goal is to use the time out in the field as a chance to brush up on individual soldiering skills, get practice using my kit and making the minor changes that we all make to our kit to make it more effective or useful (what to carry, how much, when, where to carry it, etc).

I will never adjust to the IMPs though.  I can safely admit that much.  The smell just disgusts me.  The only entrees I can finish are the pastas, and there aren‘t enough of them.  Thus, I will take extra care in packing additional food and creature comforts.

Last year I was in the wpn det with 48Highlander, and I was the #2 on the Carl G... which of course meant I got to carry the Carl G everywhere, because the #1, a Cpl, sure as **** wasn‘t going to.  This would have been ok if at some point I was going to FIRE the Carl G, the "live fire" portion of SG03 did not include any support wpns besides the MG‘s (yes, I know, there are obvious trg safety reasons, but still...).

All in all it wasn‘t so bad, it just wasn‘t what I expected.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (27 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by portcullisguy:
> [qb] Shortbus, I did Stalwart Guardian last year, and although I had fun, it seemed apparent why the other troops began referring to it as "fat camp 03".
> 
> They fed us IMPs for the entire time, and we had no "fresh" until the End Ex BBQ (and I must admit, the BBQ was quite good, but that‘s a long time to wait for fresh BBQ steak).
> ...


----------



## PPCLI Guy (27 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by portcullisguy:
> Shortbus, I did Stalwart Guardian last year, and although I had fun, it seemed apparent why the other troops began referring to it as "fat camp 03".
> 
> They fed us IMPs for the entire time, and we had no "fresh" until the End Ex BBQ (and I must admit, the BBQ was quite good, but that‘s a long time to wait for fresh BBQ steak).
> ...


[moderator note:  edited for clarity, differentiating between quotes and comments]


----------



## The_Falcon (28 Apr 2004)

Dude two things. One, can you at least not put your replies to quotes in the quoted sections, it really makes it difficult to read.  And two, how do we know you are the G3 for LFCA?


----------



## Meridian (28 Apr 2004)

I can‘t speak for this ex... but in my (fairly limited) experience getting on Griffons, max time on the ground was 2 minutes for a takeoff, and a 45 second get the **** out on the landing. But maybe thats just my experience, and I suppose it depends on the level of training and experience of your troops and the confidence of the flight engineer that you can get the **** in or out of his aircraft without losing your head or attaching yourself to the bird in some way.


----------



## devil39 (28 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by The_Falcon:
> [qb] Dude two things. One, can you at least not put your replies to quotes in the quoted sections, it really makes it difficult to read.  And two, how do we know you are the G3 for LFCA? [/qb]


Falcon.  Dude.  

How do we know you are of the Family  _Falconidae_  and the Genus  _Falco_ ?

It is probably more likely that he is the G3 of LFCA than it is likely that you are a Raptor type bird.  I guess you could call him in his office  : )


----------



## jrhume (28 Apr 2004)

I don‘t know squat about falcons, either.  But, I am curious about these training sessions.

I‘m sure I read in another thread, some time ago, that your Army uses Miles gear, or something like it.  Why isn‘t it used during ambush drills, for instance?

As for helo time on the ground -- in Vietnam, an infantry company would be airlifted into an LZ using about a dozen UH-1 slicks.  This gaggle would be escorted by no less than four UH-1B/C or AH-1 Cobra gunships.  The assault would be preceeded by a short, but intense, artillery prep and possibly by an air strike.  Assuming three birds could get into the LZ at one time the assault itself usually required no more than five minutes from the time the first slicks touched down until the last one pulled pitch for departure.

Naturally, physical obstacles or rough terrain often made things more difficult, but the emphasis was on speed.

I witnessed several CAs (from a distance).  One, in particular, stands out because it took place less than three miles north of the airfield (Dong Tam International Army Airfield <grins>) where I was the tower chief.  The LZ was hot and the ensuing battle went on for about three hours.  Yet, not counting the birds downed in the LZ, all the lift ships were in and out within five minutes or less.  I wasn‘t keeping track at the time -- I had too many birds inbound with wounded and/or battle damage to worry about timing.  But it was fast.

Birds that went in that afternoon to pick up wounded were seldom on the ground for more than a minute.  

I have no idea what the current US Army standard for unloading troops in an LZ, although I‘m sure they have one.  Loading takes a little longer, to be sure.  Based on my experience and a good deal of reading, it makes sense to train the way you intend to fight.  Realism in training saves lives on the battlefield -- well, you‘ve heard all the simplistic phrases.    

Is the training described in the above posts less than optimal because of budget considerations?

Curious in Colorado,
Jim


----------



## PteCamp (28 Apr 2004)

Hey guys
I‘m supposed to be doing EX Stalwart Guardian this summer, I‘ll be right off doing GD‘s and SQ.
I was pretty excited to go on this EX till I read all these posts. I realize I won‘t be the Arty or Infantry so I won‘t be doing the exact same things as you guys, but you guys are kind of brining me down here, and probably some other new people. Any good points? How about some advice how to get through this 9 days?


----------



## devil39 (28 Apr 2004)

Jim,

30 secs to offload according to the 101st "Gold" book.

 http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/army/docs/101st-goldbook/CH2.htm 

It doesn‘t sound too bad but it can be pretty hard to achieve in a full Chinook, seats out, and loaded for bear.  As you are likely well aware, there are many factors that will affect this time.  Light rucks, nice LZ it is very achievable.  

The training you read about there may be less than optimal mostly because of the airframe and power considerations.  Not a great air assault platform.


----------



## devil39 (28 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by PteKec:
> [qb] Hey guys
> I‘m supposed to be doing EX Stalwart Guardian this summer, I‘ll be right off doing GD‘s and SQ.
> I was pretty excited to go on this EX till I read all these posts. I realize I won‘t be the Arty or Infantry so I won‘t be doing the exact same things as you guys, but you guys are kind of brining me down here, and probably some other new people. Any good points? How about some advice how to get through this 9 days? [/qb]


Absolutlely one of the most important things you will do as a soldier is go to the field and practice your trade in the most realistic conditions possible.

Having taken part in and observed on a number of these exercises they are likely some of the most valuable training you will do as a Reservist.  Field time is the soldiers bread and butter.  You stand to experience and learn as much on one of these longer exercises as you would in an entire year of Class A.

There are always people who will complain (it is one of the constants of soldiering) no matter how an exercise is conducted. 

How to get through it?  Watch and learn, and do what you have been taught.  It is only 9 days. 

Bottom line, this exercise is what soldiering is about.  Good for the individual soldier and very good for leaders at all levels.  

Those who do not wish to take part in these big collective exercises should seriously re-evaluate why they continue to collect the "Queen‘s Shilling".


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Apr 2004)

devil39,
I‘ll second that. ANY training is good training now days. Make a couple of extra bucks, spend all that time with your buddies    Any day you learn something new, good or bad, is not wasted. As to the whiners, get it on or give it up. Don‘t like it? Do your job, get promoted and do something about it. Besides who said the Ex was supposed to be only about YOU? You just sound spoiled to me, got a couple of whiny kiddies next door like that.Got to listen to them every day when they get home from primary school.


----------



## portcullisguy (28 Apr 2004)

... 30 secs to offload... with "Chinook, seats out"... but on SG03 we had the helos with seats in.  You had to strap in for ‘safety‘.  Would they do that in the theatre?  I dunno, haven‘t been, but yes, there was plenty of time on the deck during the load and unload.  Mind you, I wasn‘t aiming anti-armour weapons at the helo while it was on the ground, so I can‘t say it was enough time to engage it, but if the goal is to have as little time as possible sitting on the grass, we failed.

While I can‘t disagree with devil39 that any training is good training, I can disagree that SG03 was "what soldier was about" or that it should stand as an example of what is bread and butter training.

It is plainly _obvious_ that the ex was run primarily for the benefit of the officers who plan and execute it, not the grunts on the ground.  Anyone who was there would know that, and as the saying goes, I was there.

My the sounds of it, the past milcons were the cat‘s tits.  Hard work, hard marching, hard fun.  Last year was very much a hurry up and wait situation, and no one below the rank of Major appeared to have any say in how things ran.

If they‘re running these things for the benefit of the people at my level, and this is the impression that people at my level are getting, then something is wrong in the system, and it needs to be fixed.

Is SG04 going to be a bad go?  Probably not.  But if it‘s like last year, I gather lots of folks... some of them normally good troops ... will make excuses not to go.  I don‘t plan on being one of them, but nor will I keep my expectations too high.

It is what it is, and as always, I will work on keeping MY skills at the top level as much as I can while I‘m there, tagging along and following the script.


----------



## Marauder (29 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Old Guy:
> As for helo time on the ground - in Vietnam, an infantry company would be airlifted into an LZ using about a dozen UH-1 slicks. This gaggle would be escorted by no less than four UH-1B/C or AH-1 Cobra gunships. The assault would be preceeded by a short, but intense, artillery prep and possibly by an air strike.


Unfortunately, we only had about 4 Griffons (commercial version of the Huey painted green) total for the company "air assualt" portion, and the only place Canada has Cobras or any manner of gunship is in my wet dreams. And arty prep is another fantasy of any Cdn reservist grunt. 
Falcon, I don‘t know which lift you were on, but my boys had their asses off the bird in under 15 seconds from the time I got the thumbs up from the crew dog, and the Griffs didn‘t hang around on the LZ more than a minute IIRC. As with everything, we have top notch guys operating suboptimal equipment, I‘d hang a ride with those pilots any day. But for all I know, you were on the lift where more than one chalk got tossed off a bird by a crew chief because their loading drills were so ate up.

The main gripe, SG 03 was a typical weekend militia ex (balls to the walls, cram in everything possible, no sleep, no time, RUN RUN RUN!!!) extended over a weeklong period. Everything was hurry up and wait, GO FASTER, no no, just wait, go slower... you get the picture. If you wanna cack the troops, hey, that‘s part of the game, but try and find some time for guys to get a bit of shuteye, or you‘ll just wind up having troops drone their way thru things like what happened the last few days of the whole thing last year.
And the transport cockups were ridiculous, not just the big yellows, but the gaggle on the day everyone left. I had my car down on the Mattawa, but had to wait six hours after being outprocessed to leave. I never did get a cogent explanation for that bit of screwing around, so I never could tell if the unit or the ex was the one who deserves the blame.

As for surivival tips... first, guzzle water when you can. If it‘s as hot and humid as last year, and if you‘re wearing flak jackets and helmets to dig in or march around in, you‘re gonna get heat phucked bad if you don‘t keep the water down your neck and the sunscreen on whatever skin you have exposed. And keep demanding water be pushed down to you and your fireteam partner, because supply didn‘t always seem to remember that unwatered troops keep the medics unneccessarily busy. Keep an eye on buddy, and have him keep an eye on you. First sign either of you are getting squirrley, push the water!! 

Second, embrace the suck. You‘re getting paid well (it‘s never enough for the torment or stupidity, but remember, you volunteered for this) so ignore the flying gaggle****s, rampant glazed-eye look of people having no clue what‘s going one, and the fact that you are in a logic-free zone. Keep the whining to minimum, and take the time to notice what the senior corporals are doing, and try to emulate them.

And the last thing, KEEP A GRIP ON YOUR GODDAMM KIT! Do be THAT ****ie that leaves his helmet in the ORV after he gets all screwy and stupid because he didn‘t drink up and got heat ****ed. And if you do, don‘t mind me laughing my *** off while your section 2ic extracts his revenge on your numpty ***.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (29 Apr 2004)

> "Originally posted by The_Falcon:
> [qb] Dude two things. One, can you at least not put your replies to quotes in the quoted sections, it really makes it difficult to read.  And two, how do we know you are the G3 for LFCA?" [/qb]


Sorry about that (I am trying to figure out how to post).  It should be clear to you by my total lack of technical ability that if not the G3, I am at least an officer...  Guess you will just have to trust me.


----------



## Pikache (29 Apr 2004)

Sir, when you want to quote a section of someone‘s post, just cut and paste that portion and add ‘square bracket quote square bracket‘ in the beginning and add ‘square bracket /quote square bracket‘ at the end. Of course, using [ and ] for square brackets.


----------



## 48Highlander (29 Apr 2004)

Like Portculisguy said, past SG‘s were a lot better.  A lot harder but much better training.  I think it was in SG 2000 that we did advance to contact for 20 kilometers one day.  March with rucks for a km, come under fire, react, eliminate the enemy, consolidate, and then march another km.  Guys were coming down with heat exhaustion and everyone was tired as **** by the end of the day, but it was undeniably good training.  A lot better than sitting around on our kit all day waiting for a chopper ride.  SG 2003 was basicaly 9 days of poorly organised stand training.

and if that sounds like whining to you, **** ya.  the only way things improve is through criticism.  maybe someone with lots of stripes will see this thread and try to do things differently next time.  maybe not.  either way, it‘s a soldiers right to complain.  if it‘s offending your delicate sensibilities, you‘re in the wrong proffession.


----------



## The_Falcon (29 Apr 2004)

G3, I kinda guessed that you were an officer based on your inability to correctly use the quote function.  And I know you are who you say you are.  Devil39, obviously I am not a bird.  My screen name was choosen for the fact that a falcon is the predominant portion of my regimental crest.  Marauder, I was part of the group running the Helicopter stand at SG03.  I was the Cpl by the Met Shack watching everything.  So I witnessed every take off and landing performed.  And from what I saw, we would of lost our birds and all souls onboard a number of times over.  Thankfully there was no enemy on the ground.


----------



## The_Falcon (29 Apr 2004)

Couldn‘t agree with ya more 48highlander


----------



## PPCLI Guy (29 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by RoyalHighlandFusilier:
> [qb] Sir, when you want to quote a section of someone‘s post, just cut and paste that portion and add ‘square bracket quote square bracket‘ in the beginning and add ‘square bracket /quote square bracket‘ at the end. Of course, using [ and ] for square brackets.     [/qb]


Thanks - I think I have the hang of it now....


----------



## PPCLI Guy (29 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by 48Highlander:
> [qb]   SG 2003 was basicaly 9 days of poorly organised stand training.
> 
> and if that sounds like whining to you, **** ya.  the only way things improve is through criticism.  maybe someone with lots of stripes will see this thread and try to do things differently next time.  maybe not.   [/qb]


It certainly was stand based - which has been fixed for this year.  I realise that it may not have been all that smooth from your perspective, and hence may have looked poorly organised.  There hasn‘t been an Area concentration in many years, and we had to re-learn a few lessons the hard way.  We are definitely trying to do things differently this year.  I can tell you that this exercise will be significantly better than last year, and than all of the Concentrations I have been on in 8 years of Reserves, 3 years of RSS, and 2 years of 10/90.


----------



## 48Highlander (29 Apr 2004)

I‘m very glad to hear that sir, but I don‘t want to get my hopes up untill I actually see it


----------



## hhour48 (30 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by The_Falcon:
> [qb] I was part of the group running the Helicopter stand at SG03.  I was the Cpl by the Met Shack watching everything.  So I witnessed every take off and landing performed.  And from what I saw, we would of lost our birds and all souls onboard a number of times over.  Thankfully there was no enemy on the ground. [/qb]


OK there, that was the Griffon FAMILIARIZATION stand, you obviously weren‘t present during the tactical lifts.

G3 LFCA: is there any word on what is the role of the para Coy going to be during SG 04?


----------



## PPCLI Guy (30 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Bratok:
> [qb] G3 LFCA: is there any word on what is the role of the para Coy going to be during SG 04? [/qb]


The Para Coy will be a formed Coy throughout the EX.  It will conduct para refresher on Sun / Mon, culminating in a no-eqpt refresher jump.  Tues it will conduct battle procedure for a tactical jump Wed, which will be an Airborne Raid on a CSS objective.  Thurs is battle procedure for Fridays footborne live fire block.  I am trying to fit in one other activity (likely to be a raid or ambush), so I will update this forum (and the website) once that is sorted out.


----------



## hhour48 (30 Apr 2004)

Thanks, that sounds exciting.

Now, how is the forming of this composite unit is going to work, since a lot of LFCA jumpers are non-infantry (armoured, MPs, medics, etc). In addition, most of the jumpers tend to be the most switched on soldiers and/or of  a leadership rank (officers or NCOs). I suspect the units will be reluctant to let these valuable pers go. So who makes the decision if a jumper is to go away with the para coy, or to stay with the home unit? Is this going to be on a "push" or "pull" basis?


----------



## The_Falcon (30 Apr 2004)

How exactly do you know were I was Bratok?


----------



## 48Highlander (30 Apr 2004)

Because you told him   

"I was part of the group running the Helicopter stand at SG03. I was the Cpl by the Met Shack watching everything"

He‘s right on this one, the actual insertions into the LZ were balls-to-the-wall.  All of us had belts off the moment the choppers hit the ground, and we were unloaded about 15 seconds later.  I can‘t speak for every single chauk, but my chopper was on the ground for no more than 30 seconds.  What you‘re probably talking about is the training we did the previous day, which was done at a slower pace in order to properly instruct troops who had never done it before.


----------



## The_Falcon (30 Apr 2004)

I know what I said, but that was only the first half of the ex.  The second half I was driving my observer controllers all over the place, so I did see many other things including some landing and takeoffs.


----------



## Argyll_2347 (30 Apr 2004)

I had an ok time last year‘s Stalwart Guardian (got thrown around a lot...) and will be on this year‘s.

Anyone else have one of those bumper stickers?     Mine is going on my pipe case


----------



## Pikache (30 Apr 2004)

Well, there are so many of those stickers lying around...

Is it that absolutely necessary to spam the troops so many advertisements?


----------



## PPCLI Guy (2 May 2004)

Bratok:  The Para Coy Gp will be pre-dominantly Infantry.  There is a medic, a FED (Fire Effects Det - used to be called a FOO Tm), and Engr Det and a Pathfinder Det.  The posns were allocated equally to the 3 Brigades, with the QOR being tasked to provide the Coy HQ.  On 6 May, any postions unfilled by 31 and 33 CBG will be re-assigned to 32 CBG - so essentially it is a pull system.  The Bdes can allocate their vacancies as they see fit.  If you have not already been told by your chain of command that you are in the Para Coy, you probably aren‘t - and if you never requested to be part of it, you certainly aren‘t.  Let me know how it works out...


----------



## PPCLI Guy (2 May 2004)

> Originally posted by RoyalHighlandFusilier:
> [qb] Is it that absolutely necessary to spam the troops so many advertisements? [/qb]


The essential problem of planning a large Reserve Exercise is that the troops have to want to come.  Last years ex was set for up to 3000 troops - we got about 2200.  This year we are planning on 3000 Reserves, and 500 Regs.  I felt that last year part of the problem was with our internal communications campaign, and so I allocated $60K to this years campaign.  That includes the video, the banners and "bumper stickers" and the 30 second trailers (which are starting to roll out now).  I admit that it will be dificult to quantify the success of the campaign (other than looking at the number of troops that show up), but felt that it was worth a shot.  Given that the budget for the Ex (not including ammo, which is accounted for separately) is $4.5M, the cost seems justified.  Moreover, we will have some quality product for our media campaign.

The other method that we are using to try and increase attendance is that all Cl B contracts for ARC will end on 2 Sep.  This will be for students and staff, so in essence, you must attend SG 04 if you are on ARC this year.  This is also the means that we use to ensure that pers on ARC get paid for their full entitlement for leave and stat holidays.


----------



## Pikache (3 May 2004)

It would help a lot for troops to decide whether to ask for time off from work if they know more about the exercise other than what‘s shown on bumper sticker or the banner.

Frankly sir, a lot of troops were quite disappointed with last year‘s ex and some have said they‘ll probably not try to get time off from work because they don‘t have much expectation about this year‘s SG.

So if more info get passed down detailing more about the exercise, planned activity, etc, it would convince more troops that this will be a time well spent.


----------



## devil39 (3 May 2004)

> Originally posted by RoyalHighlandFusilier:
> [qb] It would help a lot for troops to decide whether to ask for time off from work if they know more about the exercise other than what‘s shown on bumper sticker or the banner.
> 
> Frankly sir, a lot of troops were quite disappointed with last year‘s ex and some have said they‘ll probably not try to get time off from work because they don‘t have much expectation about this year‘s SG.
> ...


Well I‘m not G3 LFCA, but I think this is his site.  It was posted earlier in this thread.  Read this and you will know as much as anyone in LFCA.


 http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfca/ExstalwartGuardian/english/Homepage.asp 


If you need more info I‘m sure there can be more made available.


----------



## Pikache (3 May 2004)

You‘re assuming that older army guys browse the ‘Net a lot, let alone browse the DND website.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (3 May 2004)

There is also a 7 minute video that has been distributed to every unit - 3 VHS tapes, and 10 x CDs.  Hopefully, everyone will get a chance to see the video - it lays out the plan pretty well.


----------



## Argyll_2347 (4 May 2004)

A poster even showed up onto my school‘s wall in the hallway.

There is a little RHLI recruiting sticker on it that I‘m tempted to rip off


----------



## Marauder (1 Aug 2004)

Alright, can I get a clarification? Since when have desert boots (ISSUED EQUIPMENT) been subject to being outlawed on field exs? Particularly in a sandy and hot training area like Pet in August? The "kit list" says that DBs are persona non grata for SG 04 and says something like "via direction from CLS". Has anyone seen a CANLANDGEN or CANFORGEN that says DBs may not be used on ex anymore? Or is this some backroom assent given to some SNCO to satisfy his requirement to make SG "all drill, no kill?" Or is this to make sure the troops are all cookie-cutter goodness for the media and the truthmakers at the Maple Leaf to photograph during one big canine and equestrian showcase? Say all you wish about "image perception" and all that other wash with the big "Band of Brothers" rip-off posters, but the troops aren't stupid. And telling them (the troops that do the walking, running, and jumping about in the training area) that they can't select the best (ISSUED) equipment for the job is far more likely to drive them off than shiny posters are to bring them in.


----------



## portcullisguy (2 Aug 2004)

Soubds stupid, I know.  Our regiment were told no dessies either.  Strangely enough, Jungle boots were ok'd, and mine aren't even CF issues, I bought them.

I took a look at the kit list online, and I think I'll be travelling light.  With a ranger blanket and fleece sleeping bag liner, I can't see why I would need the inner/outer ARCTIC sleeping bags.  I now am the proud owner of no less than 5 pairs of boots, and I'll be damned if I am going to lug them all around for only 8 days.

But I've got a problem... my fancy cadpat bush cap was lost during our SUE to Florida in June, and the only one I have is the crappy fisherman-style OD green bush cap now.  I am told the ASU isn't open until Sept., and Meaford won't do lost kit replacement (unless perhaps you're on course there, which I am not).  Any ideas on how I can get another bushcap?  Are any surplus stores selling them yet?

I might have to get a woodland camo US version, but people will know I've never been to Bosnia, the only time they issued those to our troops (or so I am told).

SG04... yay!


----------



## meni0n (2 Aug 2004)

Port, you can get one at sealsactiongear.com . Although it's a reversible.


----------



## caroline65 (15 Aug 2004)

I am Reg Force and I am finding alot of complaining about this EX. This EX is for the reserves/militia to shake out thier learned skills to enable you to augment the Reg Force when required. There will be Reg Force on this EX as well supporting you not just the Reserves, as with every EX the Reserves do as a combined Force. ie: field kitchens etc. What happened last year I don't know however, at every end of an ex there is what is called a "lessons learned" report. If your units did not provide these reports then how can anything be changed?? I am sure your units did this, because it sounds as though very few were happy with the training.This year you will learn or hone skills but you will have fun too.
So what if you eat a few IMPs,  :crybaby: it won't be that bad. Yes the folks overseas were on IMPs for a very long time. If you were able to eat pizza last year what is the problem?? Try it without pizza. Hayboxes are great however, I'd rather have hot IMPs than a cold egg. Pizza?? Wow, when I read the pizza comment I thought to myself, why are they complaining??
Anyways, nuff said, hope you'll all join me on EX. We'll be waiting for you. ;D


----------



## pbi (15 Aug 2004)

I am following this thread with interest, since our own Brigade is about to launch troops off to Ex ACTIVE EDGE, which is LFWAs first kick at a MILCON in several years, since the rather discredited and ill-remembered ON GUARD series (sometimes referred to as the "OH GOD series..."

I am of two minds on this. And, by the way, our Brigade expressed our concerns in writing to our Area Commander, so I am not being disloyal or telling tales out of school.

In my first take, I sympathize fully with the G3 of LFCA (is that you, Dave A...??) I have done the job he's doing, a few years back. The biggest single challenge we face in our Brigade is communication. (we cover the turf from Thunder Bay ON to Prince Albert SK) Trying to get accurate info to the Armoury floor is an endless struggle.We use the chain of command (two teleconferences a month with units, e-mail, etc.), we use our Brigade newsletter,   we try posters and portable signs, our Brigade website, the RSM net, the FTS net, and the Commander travels and speaks as much as he can. Still, I never cease to be frustrated (if not to say shocked...) by how little understanding many folks down in the units have. I have stood in a Sgts Mess and had Snr NCOs beat me up about the horrible things us monsters up at Bde have said/done/failed to do etc, only to have to correct these senior soldiers on what was actually said/done/intended. It's scary, and I'm not sure how to beat it. So, even a great exercise might not get the chance it deserves if the troops aren't getting the facts.

In my second take, in our Bde we strongly question the desire to conduct "high level" exercises (anything above Level III/IV) at all. We want to see what the return on the investment will be, and what trg really needs to be run by Area vice resourcing us to run good training ourselves, where this is practical. In this frame of mind I tend to sympathize with those posters who have described the waste of training time that goes on in some of these FTX that are pitched too high. Our current position is that as a Bde we can run good, challenging Level III/IV training. We just ran our own FTX this May in the Kenora area. Lots of problems, but lots of success too, and it was focused at the lower levels. We hope to run these again in the future, with the emphasis on Level III/IV (This is, after all, the limit that Res CBGs are resourced and mandated for anyway...)

I believe in the value of field training, but I think that we must focus our resources very strictly in the Army Reserve. We should work to deliver the best quality stuff at Level III in a level IV setting, without cramming in too many BTS, or letting the primary training audience focus creep upwards. If we are going to train leaders for levels V and VI, we should be making maximum use of simulation, and disciplining any FTX at these levels so that no precious training time is wasted. Time, in my opinion, is the real enemy of the Army Reserve, not money. In our Brigade I have rarely seen a unit run out of   money in the two years I have been here, but I often see them (and us, and the whole Army Reserve training system) run out of time.

I know that many will disagree with me and I invite you to do so. Thrash away! Cheers.


----------



## caroline65 (15 Aug 2004)

pbi said:
			
		

> I am following this thread with interest, since our own Brigade is about to launch troops off to Ex ACTIVE EDGE, which is LFWAs first kick at a MILCON in several years, since the rather discredited and ill-remembered ON GUARD series (sometimes referred to as the "OH GOD series..."
> 
> I am of two minds on this. And, by the way, our Brigade expressed our concerns in writing to our Area Commander, so I am not being disloyal or telling tales out of school.
> 
> ...


----------



## pbi (15 Aug 2004)

You might be surprised to know that I agree with much of what you have said. OK--now--what should we do about it? Cheers.


----------



## devil39 (15 Aug 2004)

I have always found that the problem with LFWA is that the summer concentrations are in no way synchronized with the summer Reserve training.

One benefit of having a summer "Area" concentration is that the Area Commander can ensure the required synchronization occurs.   Summer courses end in the first two weeks of August, the summer concentration begins shortly after.   All instructors and students are available, in fact I believe they are almost obliged to participate in summer concentration as part of their summer employment contract.   This is why LFCA is able to see upwards of 2500 to 3500 troops on a summer concentration.   It is these numbers that make the concentrations worthwhile.   That is many Section, Platoon and Company commanders who receive valuable experience.   In fact even Res Battalion commanders are able to command 700 (+) soldiers.   Certainly not a common occurence in LFWA Res Brigade organized training.   That is a lot of troops who get to experience some consistent, structured and hopefully interesting training.

I do not believe there is coordination and synchronization like this in LFWA (where I have spent most of my career).

When you have an Area level concentration it becomes an area priority, and therefore taskings of pers and equipment are more easily sourced.

Area concentrations need not exercise the Brigade Comd of the temporary reserve brigade pulled together for the Area concentration.   Training is generally capped at level III or level IV, however it may be placed in Bn context.   Having attended concentrations in LFCA and LFWA, I would say that the LFCA concentrations are superior by virtue of the sheer numbers of participants and organization.


----------



## caroline65 (15 Aug 2004)

pbi said:
			
		

> You might be surprised to know that I agree with much of what you have said. OK--now--what should we do about it? Cheers.



Sir,

It's nice to see someone up there is listening! lol

MCpl C


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Aug 2004)

> It's nice to see someone up there is listening! lol



I think you'd be surprised at how many people "up there" are listening and watching what is said here.

Soldiers who don't keep that in consideration when posting sometimes learn it the hard way.


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Aug 2004)

If any of you happen to stumble upon the EW TP Rad det, I'll be the one pointing a rifle in your general direction, asking if you're lost.   >


----------



## pbi (16 Aug 2004)

Ghost said:

"_Soldiers who don't keep that in consideration when posting sometimes learn it the hard way_."

I doubt this is much of a danger here. And anyway, even if "they" were "spying" (on the Internet???), as long as nobody violates the National Secrets Act, urges sedition or mutiny, or slanders people, what's the problem? Don't forget, this is the Army that has Cpls presenting their paper on improving the Army to the CLS and his Generals (Cpl Gomm works in our HQ...). Some people don't like what he and Cpl Moran said, some do, but nobody said "_shut up you stupid grunt Cpls who the hell do you think you are_..." I think we're past that.

In my opinion, this forum is a truly excellent one and some senior people would do well to heed some of its comments. On the other hand, I believe that those of us with a bit more TI or rank can sometimes offer viewpoints or perspectives that other folks would not have. It has to be give and take.

I really hope that Ghost's comment doesn't chill the great communication that is happening here, for all ranks, all levels of TI, mil/civ, Reg/Res. We need this site. Cheers.


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Aug 2004)

Sir I PMed you regarding where my comments were stemming from.

I don't intend to scare people away or chill any type of communication we have here. Hijacking the thread a little here, we have a great site where a civilian or young private recruit can cut through the red tape so to speak and talk to an experienced corporal, career sergeant, platoon commander or a LCol. Thats a pretty amazing feat in my opinion. Ask a question and get a real honest answer.

I should have been more specific with my previous comment. I only intended to point out soldiers need to use common sense when posting and can be held accountable for what they say where as a civilian much less so.

I have no doubt in my mind if i were to go in detail how the rules of engagement work I would be in hot water over it.   Likewise if i were to verbally attack my commanding officer or another soldier using names, regardless of my name ghost778 the corporal behind the name would hear about it. Soldiers who have worked with the JTF and given a direct order NOT to discus the training/what happened might take some flak if they shrug their shoulders and talk about it anyways citing "whos gonna know?"

I'm all for having an anonymous site, that way little guys can voice and share their opinions without fear of reprisal. (IE my comments on how the reserve end of the summer training meal plans always seem to get screwed up)

I just intended to point out people should make their comments professional,  regardless if they are positive or negative.   If your putting down a peer, commander or book author, there is a chance they might read your post so make sure whatever you say is the truth. I feel sometimes it doesn't hurt to remind people, I know i've had to be reminded a few times myself and have had some posts edited.


----------



## pbi (16 Aug 2004)

Ghost: Roger that. Cheers.


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Aug 2004)

Got stuck in the CANIC CP, near EXCON. Not as tactical as I would have liked, but the medics beside us sure tried hard. Pretty good EX from what I saw (and heard, nothing like arty followed by MG clatter at 0730). How was the EX for you Infantry boys?


----------



## Spanky (29 Aug 2004)

I've been to great number of Milcons. CACs, etc.  This was one of the best!


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (29 Aug 2004)

1 troop Recce with the Rangers, Griffon inserts, amphibious joys and lots of convoy escorts and lots of hours as century and picket. I will definately be returning for next year. The blocking ops was a little too simulated though. Im aware it was a range, and safety was first but the target systems were far too artificial. Overall, good fire show though.


----------



## Bomber (30 Aug 2004)

I was on the ex, and other than it being on a larger scale, being part of a regiment, and having a pants load of ammo, it just seemed to me to be a 6 day weekend ex.  I was really hoping to work a little bit with the rest of the Arms, as far as I know, our FOO parties were off with the infantry batallions, but that did nothing to me as a gunner in the rear.  We had a direct range where my troop was placed in a hole, forcing us to engage indirectly, after we had fired off the ammo, we "covered our bubbles" and ran up to trenches, where we engaged the pop up fellas from Lockheed Martin, or wherever.  It would have been nice, and safe to have a company of infantry firing from the other troop into these targets.  I also only say about 6 Log types for the whole ex, I am not blaming anyone, but does a service battalion really service anyone or just live in Mods?  The ammo truck drivers were worked pretty hard for the ex, but it would have been nice to see a flying kitchen, or maybe something to come by and blast us with water to act as a shower.  I also noticed that the people enforcing the "ABSOLUTELY NO TIM HORTENS" rule were doing some serious investigation on just what a Timmies cup looks, smells, and tastes like.  Just some of my observations, also one last one, the new militia truck "Milcots/Milverado, or Muskrat" whatever you want to call it, still must follow the SMP vehicle speed guidelines.  The last thing the Army needs is a tired driver, that got 4 hours of sleep at the end of a week long ex, drifting off to sleep while travelling at 150kph back to TO or Ottawa, kill a troop, write off a truck, kill a family.  Please remember this when you realize the truck does over 80.  Everyone can go on about "co drivers" and lots of coffee, but hey, fatigue can hit you in the nice warm cab with a big diesel hummin along and maybe a donut or a McD's burger in your gut, it only takes a second.  I only mention this cause I was passed in my gun tractor by two of these doing at least 130kph and the last one looked really shaky as it tried to pull back into the lane in front of us.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (31 Aug 2004)

Yes Caroline65 (Dave B?), it is me - and I am no longer G3 LFCA (Hurrah!), as I am doing my BMASc full time.

The Ex was, from my prespective as Ex Dir, a complete success.  We had 3800 soldiers on ex (up from 2400 last year), conducted challenging and professional training, and no one got seriously injured.  The bar was significantly raised in terms of training, and the Primary Training Audience was up to the challenge.

I will engage later on the topic of large collective training FTX, and Comd LFCA has tasked me to write a few articles...

Dave


----------



## Pikache (31 Aug 2004)

When I get my normal computer back, I'll be writing a few more words but in short, it was better than last year.

I wish it was more of a fluid week long ex with complete scenario and etc, because despite being told there were no 'stands', it kinda felt like it as all activities done were disjointed in regards to other activities. (kinda in lines to 'day 1, take Granovian town of Bushwah. day 2, chase retreating Granovians, day 3, block Granovian reinforcements, etc)

I thought some things were really... odd like the water crossing which my ball sacks thanked the heavens for not doing it in oh dark 30 and did it midday but it was interesting nonetheless.

There were enough ammo to go around and I was surprised to see TP RAP rounds for Carl G available along with some M72s. Next year, how about some 60mm mortar rounds?


----------



## Spanky (31 Aug 2004)

The water crossing for our recce sqn was interesting.  It was 0 dark 30.  We went in the motorized canoes until we were about 700 metres from the beach.  We then transferred from the canoes to assault boats for the final approach.  Interesting!


----------

